# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Meeting Σεπτεμβρίου

## dti

Καθώς υπάρχουν πολλά καινούργια μέλη στο forum, που καλό θα ήταν να γνωριστούμε μεταξύ μας, νομίζω οτι είναι η κατάλληλη στιγμή για να προγραμματίσουμε το πρώτο επίσημο meeting μετά τις καλοκαιρινές διακοπές.

Προτείνω λοιπόν, σαν ημέρα συνάντησης την επόμενη Κυριακή 22 Σεπτεμβρίου 2002 και ώρα συνάντησης 17:00 μ.μ.
Για τον τόπο της συνάντησης καλό θα ήταν να ακουστούν οι απόψεις σας.
Εμένα ξέρετε με βολεύει πολύ το Αλσος Βεΐκου.  :: 
Αλλους τους βολεύει το Skipper στο Καλαμάκι.
Πείτε λοιπόν τις απόψεις σας ώστε να οριστικοποιήσουμε το meeting.

----------


## stoidis

Εφόσον η ημερομηνία είναι μετά την λήξη της εξεταστικής, δεν μπορώ παρά να συμφωνήσω στο meeting. Από εκεί και πέρα, τοποθεσίες και τέτοιες λεπτομέρεις θα είναι για μένα άνευ σημασίας διότι θα είμαι σε περίοδο διακοπών  ::  

Με λίγα λόγια, είμαι μέσα!

----------


## papashark

Φτού....

Θα λείπω, φεύγω Παρασκευή βράδυ για Αμφίκλεια που έχω αγώνες, θα είμαι πίσω Τετάρτη βράδυ....

----------


## sfli

ok, 8a ta poume tin kiriaki, an kai gia na imeilikrinis 8a me voleve perissotero to savato! twra, gia wra kai meros, afto 8a to simfwnisoume. opou kai na kanonisoume padws, egw 8a ime eki  ::  !

----------


## stoidis

Μιας και αναφέρθηκε το Σάββατο, να ρίξω κι εγώ μία ψήφο για το Σάββατο, αν και δεν έχω πρόβλημα με την Κυριακή. Αν και τα υπόλοιπα μέλη συμφωνούν θα μπορούσαμε ίσως να το οργανώσουμε για το Σάββατο.

----------


## drf

sorry de 8a mporesw na eimai.. 8a eimai se gamo se kontino nhsaki

----------


## dti

> Μιας και αναφέρθηκε το Σάββατο, να ρίξω κι εγώ μία ψήφο για το Σάββατο, αν και δεν έχω πρόβλημα με την Κυριακή. Αν και τα υπόλοιπα μέλη συμφωνούν θα μπορούσαμε ίσως να το οργανώσουμε για το Σάββατο.


Εγώ πρότεινα την Κυριακή το απόγευμα μόνο και μόνο γιατί συνήθως τότε επιστρέφουν όλοι στα σπίτια τους. Βέβαια, τώρα τελευταία με τις συνεχείς βροχές δεν υπάρχουν οι κατάλληλες προϋποθέσεις για εκδρομή το weeend, αλλά ελπίζω αυτό το Σαββατοκύριακο να έχει φτιάξει πλέον ο καιρός.
Ας πουν όμως κι αλλοι τη γνώμη τους...

----------


## iNFeCTeD

Epeidi oi meres pernoun kalo tha itan na oristikopoiithei to meeting. Ego den exo provlima Savvato i Kiriaki alla kalitera na einai kapou kentrika oste na voleuei olous.  ::

----------


## jlian

dti : πολυ καλη ιδεα για τη μερα και το μερος !
Λοιπον εχει μαζευτει πολυς κοσμος στη περιοχη μας και ειναι χρησιμο να δραστηριοποιηθουμε περισσοτερο στο θεμα εξοπλισμου και δοκιμων.
Ηδη εμφανιστηκε ενδιαφερομενος (jabarlee) αναμεσα σε σενα και τον δρομεα.
Αν ειναι δυνατον να γινει μια προεργασια ωστε να εχουμε εναν υπολογιστη στημενο στο σπιτι σου να εκπεμπει προς τη καφεταιρια ωστε να κανουμε μια αμεση επιδειξη στα νεα μελη και μερικες δοκιμες ακομη.

Τη προηγουμενη φορα ξεχασα να αναφερω το θεμα της πολωσης οπου, η Grid που ειχες σπιτι εκπεμπε οριζοντια ενω η mini-omni αυτοκινητου στη Φλογα λαμβανε κατακορυφα και το αντιστροφο. Συνεπεια αυτων οτι εκμεταλευομασταν πολυ λιγο σημα αφου σε τετοια αποσταση ειναι απιθανο να ειχαμε στροφη του H/M κυματος απο ανακλασεις σε εμποδια κτλ.
Αν μπορουμε να στησουμε στο σπιτι σου μια κανονικη omni (colinear), δε ξερω αν εχει προμηθευτει κανεις ως τωρα, και στη Φλογα τη Grid ωστε να δουμε στη πραξη το μοντελο που οπως φαινεται θα δουλεψει αρκετα.

Απο εμενα ΟΚ λοιπον

----------


## dti

Jlian πες μου τη γνώμη σου...
http://radio.isc.tuc.gr/vstoidis/forum/ ... ?p=660#660

Οσο για το meeting, το feedback μέχρι τώρα λέει Σάββατο και μάλλον Skipper.
Πείτε και οι υπόλοιποι για την ημέρα και το μέρος!

----------


## stoidis

> Οσο για το meeting, το feedback μέχρι τώρα λέει Σάββατο και μάλλον Skipper.
> Πείτε και οι υπόλοιποι για την ημέρα και το μέρος!


Συνφωνώ  ::  και βάζω και μία ψήφο για τον Aggelos τον οποίο θα τον φέρω από τα Χανιά  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Γεια χαρά σε όλους.
Αν και το πιο "ψάρι" εδώ  ::  , θα έλεγα ότι με βολεύει το άλσος Βεΐκου, ιδίως αφού κάθε μέρα είμαι στο κολυμβητήριο, και είναι 2' από το σπίτι μου.
Παρ' όλα αυτά, δεν έχω πρόβλημα και για οπουδήποτε αλλού, αρκεί να είναι μετά το μεσημεράκι της Κυριακής, καθώς μέχρι τότε έχω πρόβα (μουσική) με φίλους, η οποία είναι standard μέρα και ώρα  ::  .Το Σάββατο είναι ok εκτός από το βράδυ...  ::

----------


## stoidis

Μάλλον πάμε για voting!  ::  dti, δεν κάνεις ένα edit στο πρώτο σου Post και να βάλεις ένα δημοψήφισμα για να βγάλουμε κάποιο συμπέρασμα. Δεν θα πρέπει να καθυστερήσουμε άλλο την οριστικοποίηση της συνάντησης για να κανονίσει και ο καθένας το πρόγραμμά του.  ::

----------


## dti

Λοιπόν το δημοψήφισμα είναι έτοιμο και θα διαρκέσει μέχρι την Πέμπτη στις 10 π.μ. 
Πάντως η ώρα της συνάντησης θα είναι 5:30 το απόγευμα για να μή μας πιάσει και η νύχτα.

Στα θετικά του Αλσους Βεΐκου είναι οτι υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να δοκιμάσουμε οτι θέλουμε και υπάρχει και παροχή ρεύματος για τα notebooks.
Από την άλλη το Skipper είναι cool και βολεύει ιδιαίτερα κάποιους νεαρούς φίλους μας που θα τους είναι δύσκολο να μετακινηθούν προς τα βόρεια.
Ψηφίστε αυτό που σας αρέσει περισσότερο.

----------


## jlian

Λοιπον εγω ψηφισα Κυριακη στου Βεικου οχι οτι θα ζοριζομουνα ιδιαιτερα και για Σαββατο αλλα επιμενω για το λογο οτι μπορουμε να στησουμε ενα υπαρκτο Link και να κανουμε πειραματα καθοτι θα φερουμε και μια grid ακομη. Στου σκιπερ καλο ειναι για βολτα αλλα λιγο πρακτικα δυσκολο μιας και θελουμε πριζες.
Επισης αυτα τα meetings γνωριμιας καλα ειναι αλλα νομιζω οτι εφτασε ο καιρος να εχουμε ενα στρατηγειο οπου σαν το seatlewireless θα μπορουμε να γραφουμε σε πινακα, να δοκιμαζουμε κατασκευες και να συζηταμε απο κοινου μελλοντικα σχεδια. Ειναι πιο επαγγελματικο. Κατι μας ειχε ταξει ο dromeas καποτε δε ξερω αν ισχυει ακομα. 
Μιλαω κατι σαν εργαστηριο του συλλογου οπου κλειδια και εθυνη θα εχουν ορισμενοι μονο και μονο υπο τη παρουσια τους θα γινονται εργασιες. Σκεφθειτε το και τα λεμε αν ειναι εφικτο.
Για το θεμα της πολωσης απανταω στο σχετικο topic που ξεκινησε ο dti.

Ξεχασα ν' αναφερω οτι οποιος φιλος απο νοτια προαστια δεν εχει μεταφορικο μεσο και θέλει να ερθει μπορει να παρει το τρενο, να κατεβει Περισσο και περνωντας να τον παρω για το αλσος. Το ιδιο ισχυει και για το γυρισμο. 
Αυτα απο μενα, οβερ

----------


## drf

> Μιλαω κατι σαν εργαστηριο του συλλογου οπου κλειδια και εθυνη θα εχουν ορισμενοι μονο και μονο υπο τη παρουσια τους θα γινονται εργασιες. Σκεφθειτε το και τα λεμε αν ειναι εφικτο.


και κάποιοι άλλοι είχαν αυτή την "ιδέα" και τώρα είναι σε άλλο "χώρο" .....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jlian

Εχμ...ειπαμε AWMN = αφιλοκερδης συλλογος και με εργαστηριο οχι γιαφκα με Κουφοντινες κτλ
Οσοι εχουν παραπονα ας ρωτησουν τον Λαμπρ... εεε, τον Δαμιανο ήθελα να πω !

Παρτε κι ενα τραγουδακι που μου στειλαν, αφιερωμενο εξαιρετικα στους δυσπιστους !

----------


## papashark

Επειδή η καφετέρια της πισίνας ναι μεν πρίζες έχει αλλά δεν είναι και πολυ βολικές, καλό θα ήταν να πάρετε και κανα πολύπριζο μαζί σας  ::

----------


## Dromeas

> Επισης αυτα τα meetings γνωριμιας καλα ειναι αλλα νομιζω οτι εφτασε ο καιρος να εχουμε ενα στρατηγειο οπου σαν το seatlewireless θα μπορουμε να γραφουμε σε πινακα, να δοκιμαζουμε κατασκευες και να συζηταμε απο κοινου μελλοντικα σχεδια. Ειναι πιο επαγγελματικο. Κατι μας ειχε ταξει ο dromeas καποτε δε ξερω αν ισχυει ακομα.


Fisika kai isxyei eyto pou eipa, to spiti pou exo ekei pera einai oti katallilotero gia giafk... exm, gia ergastirio dokimon, to mono meionektima einai pos den einai poli megalo (ta anaktora mou einai allou)  ::  , ara apo emena no problem  ::

----------


## dti

Λοιπόν η πλειοψηφία αποφάσισε το meeting μας να πραγματοποιηθεί το *Σάββατο 21/9/2002 στις 17:30 στο Αλσος Βεΐκου*, στο καφέ Φλόγα, δίπλα ακριβώς από το Κολυμβητήριο. Μπορούμε να συναντηθούμε στο parking του Αλσους και να πάμε όλοι μαζί στο καφέ Φλόγα. Το ακριβές σημείο συνάντησης στο parking μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ:

http://radio.isc.tuc.gr/vstoidis/forum/ ... .php?id=60
http://radio.isc.tuc.gr/vstoidis/forum/ ... .php?id=59

Για όσους έλθουν με λεωφορείο: Από το Αλσος Βεΐκου περνά το Ακαδημία-Γαλάτσι (60 :: . 
Κατεβαίνετε στη στάση που κάνει στο Αλσος και προχωράτε μέχρι να βρείτε το parking και στο τέλος του, την είσοδο προς το θερινό "Σινέ Γαλάτσι". 
Πίσω ακριβώς από το σινεμά είναι το Κολυμβητήριο και το Καφέ Φλόγα.

*Να είστε όλοι εκεί!*

----------


## stoidis

Ολοκληρώθηκε σήμερα το προγραμματισμένο meeting στο άλσος Βεΐκου. Η συμμετοχή ήταν πραγματικά εντυπωσιακή αφού εμφανίστηκαν πάρα πολλά νέα μέλη και άτομα τα οποία ακόμη δεν έχουν γραφτεί αλλά ενδιαφέρονται.

Στήθηκαν διάφορα wireless links και έγιναν δοκιμές στην εμβέλια μεταξύ δύο καρτών, την μία εκ των οποίοων την είχε ο DROMEAS καθώς εξασκούσε το αγαπημένο του άθλημα (έκανε κύκλους στο άλσος). Η ποιότητα του link ήταν πολύ καλή στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων αφού διακρινόταν πεντακάθαρα ο ιδρώτας στο πρόσωπο του DROMEA.

Σύντομα θα έχουμε και φωτογραφίες, οι οποίες θα μπούνε στο κεντρικό site του AthensWireless.net , απλώς περιμένω να μου τις στείλουν όσοι τραβήξανε.

----------


## drf

> Σύντομα θα έχουμε και φωτογραφίες, οι οποίες θα μπούνε στο κεντρικό site του AthensWireless.net , απλώς περιμένω να μου τις στείλουν όσοι τραβήξανε.



* ***************** ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ MTG *****************

_μαζι με ενα μια - δυο ηλιοβασιλέματα_ 

καλύπτοντας φωτογραφικά το mtg έχω στείλει τις σχετικές φωτό στο φίλτατο *dti* προς δημοσίευση...  :: 

Να ευχαριστίσουμε επίσεις και το μαγαζί για την παροχή ρεύματος και το άψογο service!!  :: 




ps: επίσεις να αναφέρουμε ότι είχαμε την ευχάριστη έκπληξη να είμαστε κοντά σε διάφορα περίεργα παιδάκια λόγο ενός παιδικού πάρτυ γενεθλίων που γινόταν όπως φαίνεται και στη φωτό...  ::

----------


## stoidis

Καλά, τράβηξες την φώτο την ώρα που έπινα καφέ; Τι θα λέει ο κόσμος τώρα, ότι στα meeting είμαι αραχτός και πίνω το καφεδάκι μου;  ::  


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

Να και οι υπόλοιπες !

----------


## drf

έχω δώσει στο post μου το σχετικό link με όλες τις φωτό ...  ::

----------


## dti

Στο χθεσινό μας 5ωρο (!) meeting:

1. Εγινε η γνωριμία με πολλά νέα μέλη του forum. Ειδικά όσοι είναι στην ίδια περιοχή, ανταλλάξαμε τηλέφωνα, προκειμένου να ξεκινήσουμε τις κατοπτεύσεις για επιβεβαίωση της ύπαρξης οπτικής επαφής.

2. Λύσαμε απορίες, είδαμε μέρος από τον υπάρχοντα εξοπλισμό.

3. Δοκιμάσαμε με επιτυχία ασύρματη ζεύξη από το καφέ Φλόγα μέχρι το σπίτι μου (απόσταση 650 μ.), χρησιμοποιώντας μία PCMCIA RoamAbout της EnteraSys συνδεδεμένη με την mobile omni (5 dbi) και μία Cisco Air LMC352, ρυθμισμένη να εκπέμπει με μόλις 1 mW (0 dbm) και συνδεδεμένη κατευθείαν στην 24άρα grid στο μπαλκόνι μου. Το link δούλεψε και *χωρίς* την mobile omni.

4. Δοκιμάσαμε εκ νέου το link με την Nokia D211 και τη Cisco Air LMC352 συνδεδεμένη με την mobile omni (5 dbi). Ο dromeas πήρε παραμάσχαλα το laptop και ανέβηκε στα ...βουνά, ψηλά πάνω από το Αλσος Βεΐκου. Το link λειτούργησε με σχεδόν άριστα αποτελέσματα, καθώς είχαμε κανονικά ήχο συνεχώς ενώ η εικόνα εμφάνισε "σπασίματα" όταν το link έπεφτε στα όρια του 1 Mbps. Αυτό συνέβαινε όταν ο dromeas είχε στραμμένη το laptop στην αντίθετη από εμάς κατεύθυνση. Η απόσταση του dromea από εμάς πρέπει να ήταν περίπου 300 μ. και πολύ πιο ψηλά από το δικό μας επίπεδο, όταν αποφασίσαμε να τελειώσει εκεί το test.

5. Ο ήχος από ένα mp3 που μοιράσαμε μεταξύ 2 laptops ακουγόταν μονοφωνικός, προφανώς λόγω codec που χρησιμοποιεί το Netmmeting. 

6. Με ιδιαίτερη ευχαρίστηση ακούσαμε από τον *dalex* οτι υπάρχει έτοιμη ομάδα ραδιοερασιτεχνών να συμμετάσχει δυναμικά στο project μας. Επιπλέον, μας επανέλαβε οτι η κατασκευή κεραιών είναι απλή υπόθεση, αφού προμηθευτούμε τα κατάλληλα υλικά, από κάποιο κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών.

7. O *Cekrops* μας ανακοίνωσε οτι μπορεί να μας προμηθεύσει σε πολύ καλές τιμές κοννέκτορες, καλώδια, αντάπτορες, κλπ.
Οτιδήποτε θέλετε να τον ρωτήσετε, μπορείτε να του στείλετε e-mail.

8. Ο *ackotsis* έθεσε το θέμα της διαχείρισης των IPs. Νομίζω οτι αυτό είναι κάτι που θα πρέπει να μας απασχολήσει λίαν συντόμως, αφού τα πρώτα links θα λειτουργήσουν πολύ σύντομα. Στην ομάδα που θα ασχοληθεί με θέματα routing θα συμπεριληφθεί και ο Αχιλλέας (ackotsis).

9. Τα FAQs του site μας πρέπει να εμπλουτισθούν. Υπάρχει σχεδόν έτοιμο υλικό, πρέπει κάποιοι να αναλάβουν τη μετάφραση από τα Αγγλικά. *Ζητούνται εθελοντές για το έργο*.

10. Στις 6 Νοεμβρίου θα δημοσιευθεί η απόφαση του Πρωτοδικείου σχετικά με το Σύλλογό μας. Από την ημερομηνία αυτή και μετά όσοι επιθυμούν μπορούν να εγγραφούν σύμφωνα με τη γνωστή διαδικασία (κοινοποίηση των ατομικών τους στοιχείων και καταβολή € 10 για την εγγραφή.) 

11. Συμφωνήθηκε να χρησιμοποιούμε το κανάλι awmn στο irc για chat. Υπάρχει πάντα βέβαια και το chat στο forum  :: 

12. Οσοι γνωρίζουν τί θέλουν να παραγγείλουν μέσω ομαδικής παραγγελίας από HΠΑ, μπορούν να μου στείλουν e-mail. Στο τέλος του μήνα θα ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία της παραγγελίας και περίπου 10 ημέρες μετά θα έχουμε στη διάθεσή μας τον εξοπλισμό.

Τέλος, θεωρώ πολύ σημαντική τη συμμετοχή στα meetings όσων είναι από τα νότια προάστεια. Γι αυτό σκέφτομαι να επαναλάβουμε το meeting μας στο Skipper του Καλαμακίου *το Σάββατο 28/9/2002 στις 17:30*. Τί λέτε; Ειδικά στο Π. Φάληρο - Αλιμο υπάρχουν 5-6 σημεία με σχεδόν σίγουρη διασύνδεση...  ::

----------


## drf

> 8. Ο *ackotsis* έθεσε το θέμα της διαχείρισης των IPs. Νομίζω οτι αυτό είναι κάτι που θα πρέπει να μας απασχολήσει λίαν συντόμως, αφού τα πρώτα links θα λειτουργήσουν πολύ σύντομα. Στην ομάδα που θα ασχοληθεί με θέματα routing θα συμπεριληφθεί και ο Αχιλλέας (ackotsis).


πρέπει να φτιάξουμε πολύ γρήγορα ένα πλάνο με πιθανές ip ανα περιοχές για να ξέρουμε τι μας γίνεται! Αυτό πρέπει να γίνει τώρα που δεν έχει στηθεί τίποτε σοβαρό και να προλάβουμε το....χάος!  ::  


Προτείνω βάση των περιοχών να δωθούν κάποια ip ranges για να ελέχγουμε την κατάσταση από την αρχή της!  ::

----------


## sfli

> Τέλος, θεωρώ πολύ σημαντική τη συμμετοχή στα meetings όσων είναι από τα νότια προάστεια. Γι αυτό σκέφτομαι να επαναλάβουμε το meeting μας στο Skipper του Καλαμακίου *το Σάββατο 28/9/2002 στις 17:30*. Τί λέτε; Ειδικά στο Π. Φάληρο - Αλιμο υπάρχουν 5-6 σημεία με σχεδόν σίγουρη διασύνδεση...


Συμφωνω πως πρέπει να κάνουμε ένα meeting σε περιοχή που να βολεύει όσους μένουν στα νότια προάστεια. Αν τελικά οριστικοποιηθεί για το Σάββατο 28/9 στο Skipper, είμαι μέσα!

Υ.Γ.: Το Skipper πού είναι;;;  ::

----------


## drf

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Συμφωνω πως πρέπει να κάνουμε ένα meeting σε περιοχή που να βολεύει όσους μένουν στα νότια προάστεια. Αν τελικά οριστικοποιηθεί για το Σάββατο 28/9 στο Skipper, είμαι μέσα!
> 
> Υ.Γ.: Το Skipper πού είναι;;;



to skipper vrisketai katw apo to prime sth marina kalamakiou prin to ostria cafe..  ::  

pantws de nomizw na exei tis paroxes tou floga px. filiko service kai paroxh 220v  ::

----------


## sfli

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sfli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> ...


Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## dti

Αντιγράφω από παλιότερο post:

Το Σκίπερ είναι ένα ανοιχτό cafe-bar δίπλα στα κότερα της μαρίνας
Καλαμακίου. Υπάρχει συχνό
παραλιακό λεωφορείο (Από το κέντρο πέρνετε το Α2 και κατεβαίνετε στην πρώτη στάση με το που βγείτε από Αχιλλέως στη Πoσειδώνος). 

http://radio.isc.tuc.gr/vstoidis/forum/ ... d.php?id=6

Με το αυτοκίνητο είναι πανεύκολο... οι είσοδοι της μαρίνας είναι δυο απ' όσο
ξέρω. Από Πειραιά μεριά ερχόμενοι, μία είναι μετά το Φλοίσβο πριν μια
αριστερή στροφή με φανάρια, ένας δρόμος που κόβει ΔΕΞΙΑ από ένα βενζινάδικο
(SHELL) - δηλ. το βάζετε αριστερά σας (ενώ αν συνεχίσετε την παραλιακή το
βενζινάδικο μένει δεξιά σας προφανώς). Αλλιώς επόμενη "ευκαιρία" είναι
ακριβώς απέναντι από την Καλαμακίου αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## jlian

Εγω παντως προτεινω να γινει ετσι κι αλλιως meeting, καθοτι υπαρχουν νεοι ενδιαφερομενοι που ηρθα σε επαφη και για πρωτη φορα εδω και περιπου ενα χρονο που εμπλεκομαστε στο wifi παρουσιαζεται ενδιαφερον για παρουσιαση εφαρμογων βασισμενων σε wifi σαν διπλωματικες εργασιες σε ΑΕΙ-ΤΕΙ απο φοιτητες και απο' οτι διαφενεται πιθανον να χρησιμοποιηθει το AWMN σαν φορεας υπηρεσιων ή ακόμη και το CMN.
Αυτο θα σημανει αυτοματα εμπλοκη και του χωρου της τριτοβαθμιας εκπαιδευσης στη φαση μας και ισως μια (πολυποθητη) οικονομικη στηριξη σε επιπεδο υποδομης. Το επομενο διαστημα θα γινουν και καποιες επαφες με καθηγητες και τα νεωτερα απο κοντα.
Για το skipper no prob.

----------


## antonis333

> Εγω παντως προτεινω να γινει ετσι κι αλλιως meeting, καθοτι υπαρχουν νεοι ενδιαφερομενοι που ηρθα σε επαφη και για πρωτη φορα εδω και περιπου ενα χρονο που εμπλεκομαστε στο wifi παρουσιαζεται ενδιαφερον για παρουσιαση εφαρμογων βασισμενων σε wifi σαν διπλωματικες εργασιες σε ΑΕΙ-ΤΕΙ απο φοιτητες και απο' οτι διαφενεται πιθανον να χρησιμοποιηθει το AWMN σαν φορεας υπηρεσιων ή ακόμη και το CMN.
> Αυτο θα σημανει αυτοματα εμπλοκη και του χωρου της τριτοβαθμιας εκπαιδευσης στη φαση μας και ισως μια (πολυποθητη) οικονομικη στηριξη σε επιπεδο υποδομης. Το επομενο διαστημα θα γινουν και καποιες επαφες με καθηγητες και τα νεωτερα απο κοντα.
> Για το skipper no prob.


[b]Paidia kapoios apo tous "organwtes" as epibebaiwsei oti tha ginei meeting sto Skipper Sabbato 28/9 kai ti wra wste na kanonisoume !

Antonis

----------


## dti

*Φυσικά και θα γίνει το meeting!*

Στο Σκίππερ, το Σάββατο 28/9, στη μαρίνα του Αλίμου, στις 17:30.

Και για όσους δεν μας γνωρίζουν και έλθουν καθυστερημένα, δεν έχουν παρά να μας αναζητήσουν σε κάποιο από τα τεράστια μακρόστενα τραπέζια... 

Εκτός από τη γνωριμία μας με τα νέα μέλη, θα συζητήσουμε:

Ομαδική Παραγγελία εξοπλισμού

IP ranges

Κατοπτεύσεις μεταξύ σημείων που πιθανόν συνδέονται

Ενεργοποίηση ομάδων εργασίας

----------


## antonis333

Eyxaristw gia tin enimerwsi 

Apla mia paratirisi :

Kalo tha itan ta meetings na itan prwti mouri sto Homepage wste na erthei neos kosmos sta meetings.
Xtes gia paradeigma mpika sto forum meta apo kamposes meres logw ypoxrewsewn kai mono meta apo poly psaksimo kai diafora asxeta posts eida oti paizei meeting to sabbato !!!

Kserw oti tha me peite "lamer" kai oti ta thelw ola sto homepage apla gia kapoion pou erxetai prwti fora sto site einai simantiko na dei to "human touch" kai ta meetings !

Eyxaristw kai elpizw na sas gnwrisw olous to Sabbato

Antonis

----------


## jlian

Τα meetings στη φαση που γινονται ειναι πιο πολυ για γνωριμια με νεα μελη και παροτρυνση των παλιων. Απο τη στιγμη που θα σηκωθουν καποιοι κομβοι αναγκαστικα θα χωριστουμε σε ζωνες γιατι απο καποιο αριθμο ατομων και πανω γινεται χαβρα  ::  
Αντε να κανουμε μετα συνεστιασεις, χορους κτλ lol
Αυτο που σε καθε περιπτωση τονιζω ειναι οτι το AWMN ειναι πρωτα απ'ολα ενα project με τη τεχνικη, πειραματικη, κομπιουτερικη και επιστημονικη του φυση.
Εκει δινουμε βαρος και παρολες τις δυσκολιες συννενοησης που εχουμε σα λαος πιστευω προχωραμε καλα.
Καποιες ιδεες για το μελλον ειναι να διοργανωνουμε σεμιναρια - ημεριδες πανω σε θεματα IT με ανοικτες προσκλησεις και ομιλητες απο μελη του AWMN μεχρι καθηγητες πανεπιστημιων. 
Σε ολα αυτα παντα δειχνει ο χρονος....

----------


## harisk

Διστυχώς, θα είμαι εκτός Αθήνας και δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω.
Κρίμα γιατί σε θέματα τουλάχιστον IP θα μπορούσα να βοηθήσω.

Προτείνω να γραφτούν κάποια πρακτικά για τα σημαντικά θέματα και αποφάσεις ώστε να ενημερωθούμε εμείς που θα λείπουμε και εαν χρειάζεται να συνεισφέρουμε με απόψεις και ιδέες εαν υπάρχουν.

----------


## harisk

Με την ευκαιρία θα προτείνω 1-2 πράγματα που έρχονται στο μυαλό, για να υπάρχουν, αν και η υλοποίηση τους θα αργήσει λίγο.

Για το θέμα του IP address allocation : 
Υπάρχει καλή πληροφορία στο[1] . Προτείνω :

1) Χρήση του χώρου 10.0.0.0/8. Γιατί σύντομα όλοι θα θέλουμε το LAN μας!

2) Ορισμός κεντρικου οργάνου για την απόδοση των IP blocks

3) Ομαδοποίηση των blocks κατά περιοχή, κοινώς προκαθορισμός ενός εύρους π.χ. για το Χαλάνδρι ώστε όλοι από το Χαλάνδρι να παίρνουν κομμάτια από αυτό. Έχει συνέπειες στην δρομολόγη για αυτό και το αναφέρω.

4) Περι δρομολόγησης (λέγε με Routing). Χωρίς να έχω απόλυτη άποψη γιατην τελική δομή του δικτύου μια που ακόμη είναι νωρίς, πιστεύω ότι το μόνο πρωτόκολλο που θα παίξει είναι το ospf  και για αυτό το η πρόταση 3 ώστε να μειώσουμε τον όγκο της πληροφορίαε δρομολόγησης και να πετύχουμε εξ

----------


## drf

> 5) όσοι έχουν μηχανάκια από 386 και πάνω αχρησιμοποίητα μην τα πετάξετε θα σας χρειαστούν!!!
> 
> Χάρης


to linux box μου ίδη περιμένει ip ranges για setup twn eth devices !  ::

----------


## Dromeas

Molis esteila ston stoidis tis fotografies apo to meeting tis perasmenis evdomadas kai to x8esino, anamenoume na tis valei sto Photo Gallery  ::

----------

